# 1975 Raleigh Sprite



## jungleterry (Nov 29, 2020)

Bought this from original owner but tires where dry rotted so believe it or not found a set of NOS Raleigh s just like the original . Bike rides like new . Love the carmine red


----------



## slowride (Nov 29, 2020)

Beautiful. Has to be the nicest Sprite 27 I’ve ever seen! Deep lustrous paint.  Recommend you lubricate the chain ; look at the pictures : portion on top side is arched.


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 29, 2020)

I always thought a cool feature on this era of Raleigh bicycles was the self adjusting caliper brake levers.


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes really like that option ,adjusting brakes from the top is great .yes I had to brake that chain lose before I rode it ,had a few links that where stiff .


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 30, 2020)

slowride said:


> Beautiful. Has to be the nicest Sprite 27 I’ve ever seen! Deep lustrous paint.  Recommend you lubricate the chain ; look at the pictures : portion on top side is arched.




GOOD EYE !


----------



## juvela (Dec 1, 2020)

-----

derailleur guard evidently a consumer add-on

not shown in catalogue illustration for the 1975 model Sprite 27





-----


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 2, 2020)

Beautiful machine. My coffee colored 75 is my commuter bike. Not nearly as nice a shape. Mine is the 5-speed with a 25" frame and does not have the rd-guard that juvela noticed.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes he had that and the lights added when he purchased it new from dealer .


----------



## HARPO (Dec 3, 2020)

I just remembered...I used to have a 1973...


----------



## juvela (Dec 3, 2020)

-----

An odd Sprite 27 10v from 1972 was posted today over at BF.

It sports a _drop bar _& _metal _pedals - features which render it perilously close to a Record model cycle -

































-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 3, 2020)

very cool ,and clean ,


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 3, 2020)

HARPO said:


> I just remembered...I used to have a 1973...
> 
> View attachment 1311373



white is so classic


----------

